# 1951 chevy



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hi everyone im going to build a 1951 chevy in the nextg couple of weeks this is going to be 1st biuld after 4 years hope i goes ok im thinking of opening the doors and trunk but i was never good making the hinges but oh well about paint im thinkig a chocolate brown with some pinstripes i will post pictures of the progress of the 51 thanks for looking any advice is welcome :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

good luck homie , theres alot of threads out there to help with the doors and trunk :thumbsup: shouldnt be no problem


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=452549&hl=


Good luck bro! Keep us posted. uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish you good luck bro ! take your time and check around the threads, lots of talent on this board !


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

good luck and post pics of your progess


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 19 2010, 04:20 AM~19108725
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=452549&hl=
> Good luck bro! Keep us posted. uffin:
> *


thank bro that how to really helped now to the drawing board :cheesy:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my 51 im starting tonite i dont think im going to open doors the window pillar and windshield is so close there isnt a lot of room to cut


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Nov 21 2010, 07:13 PM~19127579
> *my 51 im starting tonite i dont think im going to open doors the  window pillar and windshield is so close there isnt a lot  of room to cut
> 
> 
> ...


use sewing thread bro, it takes awhile but makes a clean cut and cleans up easily! especially if you want those pillars in 1 piece! 
and these are really old pics or you need to update the DATE on your camera! 2006? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 07:21 PM~19127644
> *use sewing thread bro, it takes awhile but makes a clean cut and cleans up easily! especially if you want those pillars in 1 piece!
> and these are really old pics or you need to update the DATE on your camera! 2006? :0  :biggrin:
> *


if does do the sewing thread he will need someone to hold the model for him that he can cut out the door


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:

















I OPENED THE DOORS ALSO I FIXED MY CAMARA LOL


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin: 












































what you guys think my lady picked the color


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE! Hey what color is that??


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 4 2010, 02:30 PM~19237930
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Came out good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I would of done the hinges first though, just my .02


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 04:11 PM~19238136
> *NICE! Hey what color is that??
> *


is duplicolor burnt copper metal specks


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i dont know what to do should i put wire wheels or goo with the og white wall look


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Wires! :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

yes i wasthinking wires cus of the color :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

What happened to the doors?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 5 2010, 04:11 AM~19243069
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a real pretty car bro..
On my pc it looks like a copper color? very nice..
did you paint the car with no primer?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thank you it is burnt coper metal speck from duplicolor and i used the same primer


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 5 2010, 04:11 AM~19243069
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie. keep it up


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks should be finish tonite or tomorrow


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks good bro. i would go with the wire wheels it would bring it out to me just my 2 cent's!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

just worked a lil on the 51 engine not done yet still hve to detail motor spark plug wires and plumbing interior done tell me what you guys think


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

sorry cant find my camera charger so im ysing my phone


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 17 2010, 07:37 AM~19350768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm oscar that 51 came out sweet i love it homie good job :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks hopefully ill be done on the weekend


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my 50 i built like 6 or 7 years ago what you guys think


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

some of my wips im going to finish i just found them in my closet :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

51's looking clean, bro. You got some good projects coming along. Keep it up, bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 18 2010, 02:21 AM~19358989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oale candilove lov those w.i.p my fav is that 39 homie i love to see that built nice work. keep it up homie  :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That 51 looks bad ass bro!! Looking forward to seeing them other ones all done up too. uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 17 2010, 06:37 AM~19350768
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SWEET! :cheesy: Love that color too dogg...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

some of my old models waiting to get some attention lol :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 18 2010, 05:31 PM~19362771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna sell some of those? Id give two of those some attention :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

which two?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 18 2010, 05:31 PM~19362771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i think i need to x-mas shopping at ur house oscar


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 18 2010, 04:31 PM~19362771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA LET EM HAVE IT CANDI!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Can I have sumthin... hno: hno: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

The caddi in the top corner and the chevy 454 truck?? If not its all good


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

buildiing time after 50 plus hours of work


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

the 51 came back from the pinstriper lol


























my lil fatboy acting like a builder with a hot wheel i bought him he loves his cars like daddy lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 19 2010, 01:43 PM~19368102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dam that paint came out nice homie :wow:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thank you hommie just trying


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 19 2010, 05:58 PM~19369716
> *thank you hommie just  trying
> *


Did u get my pm?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

yes i did but i got to think about it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work in here.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanx kustombuilder


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 20 2010, 02:46 AM~19373340
> *thanx kustombuilder
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

51 is fuckin sick bro!!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 19 2010, 02:43 PM~19368102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE IS COMMING OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD BRO.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanx just waiting on my rims and to do the wiring to be done and start my 37 ford pick up


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn bro you got some badass builds. Keep at it homie.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 18 2010, 11:00 PM~19365453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My kinda party lol. 51 looks sweet bro!!!


----------



## Jinal2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

1951 Chevy Sport coupe is to build a safe and comfortable cruiser; something we feel good about carting the family around in and driving anywhere.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 22 2010, 12:10 AM~19391244
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its spam bro


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

I STARTED THIS 37 FORD LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK :biggrin: 








I FOILED BUT NEEDS CLEAR HOPE FOR A WARM DAY TOMORROW


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats gonna be a nice lookin truck!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO CLEAR IT


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 27 2010, 12:19 AM~19428952
> *I STARTED THIS 37 FORD LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU  ALL THINK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u should woodgrain the bed homie, looks good dog


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i know bed is going to be wood grain and dash


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

today was a good day i primered my 39 coupe im still not sure what color to paint it  



































let me know what u think?????????


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 28 2010, 06:00 PM~19442828
> *today was a good day i  primered my 39 coupe im still not sure what color to paint it
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro i would say 2 tone candy orange with tan interior or a 2 tone candy blue with a light blue intrerior


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

me and my boy building away

















showing him the ropes :biggrin: 








finished camaro



































let us know what you guys think we know is missing the spoiler and mirrors lol


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks hommie had a good time with my son he loves his camaro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 29 2010, 12:12 AM~19446756
> *me and my boy building away
> 
> 
> ...


its good to c a young generation in the game, may b r son can put his models in the jr catagorie at model shows. it looks good lil dude keep up the good work, hey oscar now i can put a face to ur name homie camero looks good


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

its raining again time to build i guess the 64 has to wait to get painted


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 2 2011, 02:37 PM~19482799
> *its raining again time to build i guess the 64 has to wait to get painted
> *


do like i do and paint in the house lol







house lol


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i was thinking of building a spray booth to paint inside the house


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 2 2011, 11:57 PM~19488115
> *i  was thinking of  building a spray booth  to paint  inside the house
> *


So was i ...iv been wanting to


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 28 2010, 03:00 PM~19442828
> *today was a good day i  primered my 39 coupe im still not sure what color to paint it
> 
> 
> ...


visor looks good homie.... did u make it?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

yes i scratch built the visor and thanks rollinoldskool for the comp :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice builds and always nice to see youngsters building as well.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah my son love d building his camaro no he wants an older camaro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 28 2010, 05:00 PM~19442828
> *today was a good day i  primered my 39 coupe im still not sure what color to paint it
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIICE BROTHA!!!   Good to see lil man followin pops footsteps in the game too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 3 2011, 01:57 AM~19488115
> *i  was thinking of  building a spray booth  to paint  inside the house
> *


Nice builds bro. :thumbsup: nice to see kids building 
U going to build A booth?
I want to build one but might just buy one dont know tho.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i want to build it so that i could spray in the house and thanxs for the comp


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i was primering a 69 riviera for my son i used rusloum primer the shit cracke that was the only primer i had left fuck  im mad


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i painted this one today first time doing parterns 


























i will post pics of it finisedlet me know what u think


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 8 2011, 02:32 AM~19537613
> *i want to build it so that i could spray in the house and thanxs for the comp
> *


I want to build one to 
So I can't get head on this builds I got line up.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 18 2011, 09:43 PM~19635210
> *i painted this one today first time doing parterns
> 
> 
> ...


looking good oscar, its a start


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i started a 58 impala today nd i got some models paited and cleard today wasa good day to paint sorry pics were taken with a crappy cel cam


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

let me know what you guys think feed back welcome


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 6 2011, 08:56 PM~19804740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work oscar


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 6 2011, 07:56 PM~19804740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Puttin in work brotha!!! :wow: :wow: NICE JOB!!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

not done yet but i thought ill post some pic of my progress car is ball foiled but needs to be clear let me me know what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i just finished this curbside for my son let me know what you guys think it has some patterns on the roof i was a fun build more builds coming soon


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 24 2011, 06:25 AM~19948040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean u did a good job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## duke12 (Feb 24, 2011)

that car is so agly


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

im lovin the curb side rivi! and the 58, what tape you use for the paturns?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 15 2011, 04:41 PM~19877717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 58 is my year homie.. you can never go wrong with the best impala ever made!
My bad i dont think i caught that before, about you being in San Fer?
Hurry up with that paint booth so i can come over, and get you and your son
to paint for me...!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by duke12_@Feb 24 2011, 10:58 AM~19949892
> *that car is so agly
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 02:27 PM~19951424
> *58 is my year homie..  you can never go wrong with the best impala ever made!
> My bad i dont think i caught that before, about you being in San Fer?
> Hurry up with that paint booth so i can come over, and get you and your son
> ...


THANK YOU yeah im in san fer and yes the 58 is a bad ass car you r more than welcome tostop by


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 24 2011, 03:22 PM~19951842
> *THANK YOU yeah im in san fer and yes the 58 is a bad ass car you r more than welcome tostop by
> *


word up i didnt know you were in san fenando, i be on filmore and glenoaks, i need to link up wit somebody who do models, game recgonize game


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Rivi is NICE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 24 2011, 04:25 AM~19948040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the rivi looks clean homie nice job oscar


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 24 2011, 11:47 AM~19950204
> *im lovin the curb side rivi! and the 58, what tape you use for the paturns?
> *


 just regular 3m tape and then cut it to size that was my first time doing patterns


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 24 2011, 08:51 PM~19954629
> *the rivi looks clean homie  nice job  oscar
> *


im trying slowly but surely :biggrin: thank you


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my sons dually today he finished his dually what do you guys think


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 26 2011, 05:19 PM~19968226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great line up homie , keep up the awsome building


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

just got this 78 cadillac from mazdat its going to get a make over soon


























maybe a candy purple what do you guys think


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

looking like your son be building faster then the old man LOL


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 2 2011, 06:15 AM~19995886
> *just got this 78 cadillac from mazdat its going to  get a make over soon
> 
> 
> ...


i think you should let me cast those caddy hupcaps


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 2 2011, 01:28 PM~19998234
> *looking like your son be building faster then the old man LOL
> *


 iknow i got some models on the bench right now hopefully ill finish them soon lol


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i just painted the cadi let me know what you guys think it will be ready for foil tonight


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

mock up of the 58 all foiled and ready for clear


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE RIDES HOMIE THAT 58 IS LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOD :cheesy:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 13 2011, 01:35 AM~20079486
> *NICE RIDES HOMIE THAT 58 IS LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOD  :cheesy:
> *


thank you
:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

homie you puttin in some serious work !
That caddy looks great !


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 07:13 AM~20079866
> *homie you puttin in some serious work !
> That caddy looks great !
> *


thanx trendsetta the cadillac is in the tub waiting for round 2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the 58 is crisp and clean.. I love what you did to it.. so is the cadi, why is going in the tub? :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 12:50 PM~20081440
> *the 58 is crisp and clean.. I love what you did to it..  so is the cadi, why is going in the tub? :biggrin:
> *


i thought the patterns were out of scale to big plus i rushed it


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i painted the cadi today check it out let me know what you guys think


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 14 2011, 02:59 PM~20089471
> *i painted the cadi today check it out let me know  what you  guys think
> 
> 
> ...


 oh shit... thats beautiful... I wonder how many steps you took to get it that way?
you live close enough< i am going to see that car in person some day soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> oh shit... thats beautiful... I wonder how many steps you took to get it that way?
> you live close enough< i am going to see that car in person some day soon.. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> your more than welcomed anytime maybe we can get together and build something


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

all i need is wire wheels and vogue tires uffin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

should i paint the top white????   on the caddi


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 14 2011, 02:59 PM~20089471
> *i painted the cadi today check it out let me know  what you  guys think
> 
> 
> ...


This looks sweet bro . Im likeing the color.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 15 2011, 04:07 AM~20094845
> *This looks sweet bro . Im likeing the color.
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Mar 14 2011, 03:57 PM~20089981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea the molding is still there for the vinyl, something should go there
instead of flake? Im thinking maybe the same color as the car but with no flake,
or peanut butter or white.. :wow: 


Hey Candi, when you did your 51, did you mount your fender wells to the frame and fire wall before putting the body on top? did you have any fitting issues?
I have not glued anything yet, but I am thinking the radiator is to wide to fit between the fender wells.. and I cant mock those piece's in place with the body on top?
but I have a feeling something is not going to sit flush.. :wow: do you have pictures of you engine compartment? thanks..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 10:01 AM~20096415
> *lol and some skirts for the 58... :biggrin:
> yea the molding is still there for the vinyl, something should go there
> instead of flake? Im thinking maybe the same color as the car but with no flake,
> ...


yeah i was thinking peanut butter for the top  man the 51 gave me so much trouble with the fender wells i dont know what it is but i couldn get it the body to sit right


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 15 2011, 10:20 AM~20096509
> *yeah i was thinking peanut butter for the top   man the 51 gave me so much trouble with the fender wells i dont know what it is but i couldn get it the body to sit right
> *


so :wow: that means i am not the only one. I am thinking about tossing the fender
wells all together? already i am seeing the radiator trim is to wide.
I have'nt glued anything in place, but something is telling me that the fender wells 
will be to tall to let the body sit flush on the frame and maybe to long.
thanks candi


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

your welcome uffin: uffin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 13 2011, 02:24 AM~20079464
> *mock up of the 58 all foiled and ready for clear
> 
> 
> ...


clean 58 bro.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 15 2011, 03:40 PM~20098747
> *clean 58 bro.
> *


thanks


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 10:01 AM~20096415
> *lol and some skirts for the 58... :biggrin:
> yea the molding is still there for the vinyl, something should go there
> instead of flake? Im thinking maybe the same color as the car but with no flake,
> ...


i got skirts for the 58


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

58 with skirts lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 17 2011, 12:34 AM~20111510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck yea.. now she is getting dressed.. looks excellent.. I am going to use that 
flaked out roof on a couple of my cars.. but i got to clear my head first..
Hey have you seen this Movie called CRANK #2 with the guy from 
Trainspotting? jason stathen.. Its fuckin stupid funny.. and there is some Vato's with a 
low low 70 impala with the roof that you like.. they end up giving him a jump start because he needs electricity to survive... i thought they were gonna hook him up to the juice in the trunk? its a good movie to rent if you want to just laugh at crazy shit..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks hydro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some good shit in here Bro! I like that 51 for sure! And the caddy is sick. I would say yes to the white top  and also the 58 is awesome.... what did you use on the interior. is that styrofome?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 05:57 PM~20116173
> *Some good shit in here Bro! I like that 51 for sure! And the caddy is sick. I would say yes to the white top   and also the 58 is awesome.... what did you use on the interior. is that styrofome?
> *


thanks for the props for the interior i used some fabric with the sticky back i bougth it at wallyworld lol


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

lil mock up will be ready for riverside


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 19 2011, 10:55 PM~20132457
> *lil mock up will be ready for riverside
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like that alot.. that came out great..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 20 2011, 12:08 AM~20132796
> *I really like that alot.. that came out great..
> *


  thanks hydro


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

cant clear my models  its raining cats and dogs


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 9 2011, 10:49 PM~20055417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2011, 03:27 PM~20144150
> *LOOKING GOOD  BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> *


thank you


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2011, 03:27 PM~20144150
> *LOOKING GOOD  BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> *


x2 homie nice caddy :0


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 22 2011, 04:52 AM~20149468
> *thank you
> *


4;52 am.. up early again..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 09:48 AM~20150950
> *4;52 am.. up early again..
> *


i work grave yard lol thats why im up


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

finally done let me know what you guys think


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> finally done let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> I don't really like it Candilove......
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 25 2011, 02:10 PM~20179036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great homie. Love the paint & that int piping came out nice. That'd be almost impossible for me to pull off. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 25 2011, 03:53 PM~20180045
> *looks great homie.  Love the paint & that int piping came out nice.  That'd be almost impossible for me to pull off.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did that with a sharpie i messed up a couple of times :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 22 2011, 08:35 PM~20156350
> *i work grave yard lol thats why im up
> *


 nothing wrong with work...
the cadi looks good.. i bet it pop's out doors...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

this one was ready for riverside too bad i didnt make it


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

this is what im working on right now need to put the chrome foil and clear let me know what you guys think


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

just added clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here bro.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 1 2011, 10:15 AM~20235816
> * just added clear
> 
> 
> ...


 i love it. did you make the skirts.? i wonder how some would look on my 40 delivery
wagon?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 09:46 PM~20240193
> *i love it. did you make the skirts.? i wonder how some would look on my 40 delivery
> wagon?
> *


you should get skirts for it i got those skirts from srwoodgrain :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 1 2011, 06:26 AM~20234470
> *this is what im working on right now need to put the chrome foil and clear let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


dam jaw dropper oscar lov it homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 1 2011, 09:15 AM~20235816
> * just added clear
> 
> 
> ...




OOooooo.... :0 Thats niiiiiice bro!!!! :wow:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

just painted this 76 caprice


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i just finished this glasshouse what you guys think


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 10 2011, 08:52 PM~20307083
> *nice!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2011, 08:06 AM~20309871
> *x2 homie :0
> *


X3


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Real nice ghouse bro!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 11 2011, 09:13 PM~20315726
> *Real nice ghouse bro!
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my 56 wagon for the wagon build off


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: Love that 56. :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 10 2011, 10:35 PM~20306911
> *i just finished this glasshouse what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ! I like these colors together and the work on the trunk looks great !


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Apr 13 2011, 04:49 AM~20326739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you guys


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 13 2011, 05:49 AM~20326739
> *my 56 wagon  for the wagon build off
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE CANDILOVE


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:30 PM~20330223
> *VERY NICE CANDILOVE
> *


thanks tingo


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

You do some nice work, I really like that glasshouse. Keep it up the good work uffin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 13 2011, 08:48 PM~20333857
> *You do some nice work, I really like that glasshouse.  Keep it up the good work uffin:
> *


thank you moze


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 13 2011, 10:48 PM~20333857
> *You do some nice work, I really like that glasshouse.  Keep it up the good work uffin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Very nice builds are you working on any new builds ?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Apr 14 2011, 12:06 PM~20338390
> *Very nice builds are you working on any new builds ?
> *


the 56 wagon and a 39 chevy


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, loving the Glasshouse & wagon. great color choices & pattern work


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 14 2011, 02:48 PM~20339549
> *damn bro, loving the Glasshouse & wagon.  great color choices & pattern work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i just painted my cadillac the paint is sonic blue pearl from duplicolor if any one was iterested


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 19 2010, 12:43 PM~19368102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thought he was the pinstriper! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

quick question what paint u using to shoot those ghost graphics is that can or airbrush


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 20 2011, 01:33 PM~20382646
> *i just painted my cadillac the paint is sonic blue pearl from duplicolor if any one was iterested
> 
> 
> ...



Naw!!! Not interested....



































J/K bro, Caddy coming out clean Candilove :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 20 2011, 03:33 PM~20382646
> *i just painted my cadillac the paint is sonic blue pearl from duplicolor if any one was iterested
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro. where do you buy your paint?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice color keep pics coming homie! :cheesy:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Apr 20 2011, 04:20 PM~20383605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you my paint i been getting it from autozone duplicolor in a can


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 20 2011, 06:29 PM~20384562
> *nice color keep pics coming homie! :cheesy:
> *


thank you gilsdropshop i will post more pic


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 20 2011, 04:55 PM~20383961
> *Naw!!! Not interested....
> J/K bro, Caddy coming out clean Candilove :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 20 2011, 02:33 PM~20382646
> *i just painted my cadillac the paint is sonic blue pearl from duplicolor if any one was iterested
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet color bro..... Are you going to pattern it up? :wow: :wow:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 21 2011, 12:24 PM~20389713
> *Sweet color bro..... Are you going to pattern it up? :wow:  :wow:
> *


no i just did a pinstripe on the side ill post a pic


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 20 2011, 02:33 PM~20382646
> *i just painted my cadillac the paint is sonic blue pearl from duplicolor if any one was iterested
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT COLOR.. HOMIE..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 02:28 PM~20390553
> *GREAT COLOR..  HOMIE..
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

love the Caddy bro !


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

lil progress on the 56 chevy wagon


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 25 2011, 10:18 AM~20415047
> *lil progress on the 56  chevy wagon
> 
> 
> ...


 Its coming out nice, Valley!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 25 2011, 10:18 AM~20415047
> *lil progress on the 56  chevy wagon
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Apr 25 2011, 12:48 PM~20415928
> *nice work man
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 25 2011, 11:18 AM~20415047
> *lil progress on the 56  chevy wagon
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that 56 wagon is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 25 2011, 10:22 PM~20420454
> *:biggrin: that 56 wagon is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 thanks just ripe :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 25 2011, 09:18 AM~20415047
> *lil progress on the 56  chevy wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out nice Candilove :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i just painted this 64 for my ladys grandma she owned a 64 back in the day so im going to replicate her 1:1 impala and give it to her when done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 2 2011, 12:17 PM~20467339
> *i just painted this 64 for my ladys grandma  she owned a 64 back in the day so im going to replicate her 1:1 impala and give it to her when done
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass color :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 2 2011, 11:17 AM~20467339
> *i just painted this 64 for my ladys grandma  she owned a 64 back in the day so im going to replicate her 1:1 impala and give it to her when done
> 
> 
> ...


ay wey thats a sweet color bro :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i just finished painting this malibu what you think?


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 5 2011, 04:37 PM~20492222
> *i just finished  painting this  malibu what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD OSCAR ,LIKE THE PATTERNS


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 5 2011, 05:31 PM~20492951
> *LOOKING GOOD OSCAR  ,LIKE THE PATTERNS
> *


Thank you warsr67 I'm trying to


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good in here oscar lov the patterns homie. can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 5 2011, 08:02 PM~20494582
> *looking good in here oscar lov the patterns homie. can i have it :biggrin:
> *


After the meeting Emilio :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 2 2011, 11:17 AM~20467339
> *i just painted this 64 for my ladys grandma  she owned a 64 back in the day so im going to replicate her 1:1 impala and give it to her when done
> 
> 
> ...



good man


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 5 2011, 09:02 PM~20494582
> *looking good in here oscar lov the patterns homie. can i have it :biggrin:
> *


Is yours if I could have the Burban


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+May 5 2011, 09:03 PM~20494599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

finished my 39 chevy panel ill be posting pics later cant find my camera lol plus im tired :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 7 2011, 06:06 AM~20502168
> *finished my 39 chevy panel ill be posting pics later cant find my camera  lol plus  im tired  :happysad:
> *


 an all nighter! :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my 5 yeard old bilt she refused for me to painted kandy had a good time building it with her


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 05:35 PM~20509633
> *my 5 yeard old bilt she refused for me to painted kandy had a good time building it with her
> 
> 
> ...


 she precious homie.. :biggrin: all you fathers out there are so lucky..
good job on the van too...


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 05:35 PM~20509633
> *my 5 yeard old bilt she refused for me to painted kandy had a good time building it with her
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool bro. Im trying to get my grandson to build. Hes 4yrs old.  Start them young......


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 7 2011, 06:06 AM~20502168
> *finished my 39 chevy panel ill be posting pics later cant find my camera  lol plus  im tired  :happysad:
> *


Wer is the 39 bro....waiting.........still waiting..............Zzzzzzzzzzz :roflmao: :roflmao: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sorry i fell asleep waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+May 8 2011, 09:55 PM~20511643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i cant wait for my 2 year old to start he is n love with the cars :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good up in here oscar nice to see the youg generation building keep it up dog


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

what's up? :wave: :wave: tell your daughter i said keep up the good work!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+May 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20549419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx chris i will tell her


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah what chillie said where's those pics :wow: I'm looking hard and still can't see nutin


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

here you go chillie willie my 39 waiting for the skirts to get dry what you think?












































here you go lowlife now you got to show some finished models :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 15 2011, 02:18 AM~20555586
> *here you go chillie willie my 39 waiting for the skirts to get dry what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


 HELL YEA, i LIKE IT, THAT FIRST PIC IS A GREAT MUG SHOT.. THATS 
A BAD CAR.. AND IT HAS SKIRTS TOO? 
COOL... YOU POSTED IT AT 2;30 AM CALI TIME? ANOTHER LATE NIGHT BUILD!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20556934
> *HELL YEA, i LIKE IT, THAT FIRST PIC IS A GREAT MUG SHOT.. THATS
> A BAD CAR.. AND IT HAS SKIRTS TOO?
> COOL...  YOU POSTED IT AT 2;30 AM CALI TIME?  ANOTHER LATE NIGHT BUILD!
> *


i know i should change my name to niteowl lol


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

what do you guys think?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 06:35 PM~20509633
> *my 5 yeard old bilt she refused for me to painted kandy had a good time building it with her
> 
> 
> ...


that's too cool, be pretty funny to see that candied. man, I got my 8 year old daughter into one build long enough to try spray painting & then she got bored. I was thrilled that she wasn't having anything to do with any purple or pink though... she's into Star Wars & did finish a snap tite fighter jet thing though


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 17 2011, 04:46 PM~20572515
> *what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

NICE 39


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 17 2011, 05:46 PM~20572515
> *what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


I think that roof looks clean and bad ass but that flocking jobneeds help brother ! 


What i do is use a color close to the flocking you chose and paint the item some what heavy but not runny and the pile the flocking on and then smash it down and the knock off the excess by taping it with the model knife and then a quick blow to remove the lose flocking that the paint didn't grab !

This process will eliminate the bare and uncovered spots !


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 07:59 PM~20574312
> *I think  that    roof  looks  clean  and  bad ass  but  that  flocking  jobneeds  help  brother !
> What  i  do  is  use  a  color  close to the  flocking  you  chose  and  paint  the  item    some  what  heavy    but  not  runny  and the  pile the  flocking  on  and  then  smash  it  down    and  the  knock  off the  excess  by  taping  it  with  the  model  knife  and  then  a  quick  blow  to  remove the  lose  flocking that  the  paint  didn't  grab !
> 
> ...


thanks for the tips mini


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 18 2011, 10:55 AM~20578774
> *thanks for the tips mini
> *


The way that Mini said to do it, its the way I did it on She Devil, very effective way to do it, comes out good.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 18 2011, 12:33 PM~20578978
> *The way that Mini said to do it, its the way I did it on She Devil, very effective way to do it, comes out good.
> *


i will try it


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

Iam an official member form DOWN II SCALE hell yeah gott to represent


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 23 2011, 06:44 PM~20613322
> *Iam an official member form DOWN II SCALE hell yeah gott to represent
> *


way to go candilove! you got a good group of guys to build with!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove+May 23 2011, 05:44 PM~20613322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Hock for the kind words bro


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 08:40 PM~20614457
> *Welcome to the club Oscar!!!!
> Thanx Hock for the kind words bro
> *


i know hock thanx mazdat see you at the show


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 17 2011, 03:46 PM~20572515
> *what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


 that roof is nice as hell candi..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20614525
> *i know hock thanx mazdat see you at the show
> *


Ok, cool. Make sure you take my promo with you :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20613322
> *Iam an official member form DOWN II SCALE hell yeah gott to represent
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 09:06 PM~20614756
> *Ok, cool. Make sure you take my promo with you :biggrin:
> *


I will


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 09:06 PM~20614756
> *Ok, cool. Make sure you take my promo with you :biggrin:
> *


I will


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 08:52 PM~20614596
> *that roof is nice as hell candi..
> *


Thank you mr hydro


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i painted this one nothing fancy just another promo mazdat


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 24 2011, 02:17 PM~20619681
> *i painted this one nothing fancy just another promo mazdat
> 
> 
> ...


 CADI LOOKS GREAT BRO..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 24 2011, 01:17 PM~20619681
> *i painted this one nothing fancy just another promo mazdat
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice!!!! In my display case :biggrin: 

J/k , get down like James Brown!!!! Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 24 2011, 03:17 PM~20619681
> *i painted this one nothing fancy just another promo mazdat
> 
> 
> ...


love that color.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

should be done this weekend


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove+May 24 2011, 02:17 PM~20619681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and this one too :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 26 2011, 02:43 PM~20634761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Go with supremes bro... I love this ride rite here bro....................................Can i have it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my son just finished painting his 70 chevelle what do you guys think another one to his collection


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i started this 63 yesterday i still dont know what to do with it 
















the bike i started on sunday after i got back from the show not finished yet i need the belt and battery to be painted








i think i overdid it with the pinstripes


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my new project


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work so far homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

candilove said:


> my new project


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------

